# IBS - D , male , without colonoscopy . Weight loss !



## LM10 (May 12, 2016)

Hello friends ! I am male 23. I have no family history of any bowel diseases . However my father sometines had mild ibs synptoms he also had his gallbladder removed for stones .

I never got sick for more than a day . Maybe sometines , since childhood , I felt like going in the morning but when I went nothing happened . But it wasnt bothersome .

However I have had an enotional outburst last year resulting from years of mental torture and that followed by the news that my ex got married shocked me . But I didn't think it would matter . Just about that tine , I went on heavy with weight lifting with all the spplements , boiled eggs and sometines even chicken. And I spent a lot of tine on srudies . It was stressful but I didnt feel the stress .
I went from 78 kilos to 84 in 3 months .

Its also worth mentioning that I used to pop in antibiotic pills whwnever i felt uneasy .

Then around september , I had a meal from a fast food chain . Following that , I started having to go 3 tines a day for a few days with burning urgency and mushy outcomes . not watery. I told my doctor when antibiotics(the ones i used to abuse) were not workig . I was given a stronger antibiotic followed by a probiotic for 2 weeks . I was fine following that . For 3 months till January , i was fine . Then 31st night , I had a heavy seafood meal and the rest is history .

This time , burning urgency along with gurgling soubd after anything i eat . Had to go 2-3 tines a day . Probiotics would only help me a little . I used ambizyme , normaxin etc . Did not help . 31st dec I weighed 81kgs and jan end i was 79 .

I went to see a gastroenterologist . After stool tests and blood test , he said I had IBS . I had to cut down on anything that was irritating me for a few months .It was at this point i noticed a sharo pain on my right edge of stomach when i pressed . I used to feel it most of the tine but sonetines it was never there at all.

I cut down chicken , dairy products , wheat , eggs . All of a sudden , from heavy bodybuildin diet , i was down to a patient's diet . Used to eat 6 tines a day before but now 4 . oatmeal with 2 bannanas twice and rice fish and veggies for lunch and dinner .

Exams were around the corner and the stress was playing a heavy part in this . Plus i was gettig stressed about my health as nothing was helping . I left gym.

Gurgling noises were gone but not the gas and watery stool . Then in march end , i started having caltrate plus ..calcium and vitamin d3 and l glutamine . Nothing helped like l glutamine did . I continued with my probiotics too .

So it was syddenly like nornal stool once a day but on the 4th or 5th day , i was having flare ups . Had to go twice . But the pain on the right side was gone .However the problem right now is this

I am 100% fine with l glutamine but it gives me insomnia and icant use that before exam so i dropped it .

Have not had the severe urgencies but i still have em without l glutamine and i am worried .

Both the doctors i have seen told me i have ibs without colonoscopy .

I have lost 7 kgs in 5 months .

My pain is gone. Comes and goes but most of the tines its not there .

White coated tongue .

Burning sensation ubder right rib sometimes ( i have also done usg and it showed fatty liver)

The most concernibg part is the weight loss .

A big thabks to whoever cared to read this . Any help would be appreaciated .


----------



## carolyn lee (Jan 15, 2016)

I do hope because of your young age that you have not entered into the world of chronic IBS. Did your doctor prescribe anything for diarrhea? If not, you could ask him for a prescription for lomotil, and also for bentyl which helps with the spasms that make that gurgling noise. Chew a couple of Gas-X a couple of times a day. Over-the counter imodium is also good for diarrhea. You're lucky that l glutamine is making a difference for you. Lots of people search for years to find just one thing that helps. I'm not a doctor, but I would tell you or anybody to NOT take any antibiotic unless you absolutely have to and take Floraster probiotic (saccharomyces boulardii) while on the antibiotic and for several weeks following. These things I've learned the hard way. Good luck.


----------



## anonanonski (Apr 29, 2016)

Well of course you will lose weight with a patient's diet and no lifting...

You don't have cancer don't worry. At your age is almost impossible. But you should the colonoscopy whatsoever, to put your mind at ease and to exclude some inflamatory bowel diseases.


----------



## LM10 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the replies . I just checked my BMI and the calorie count and found out that I am consuming way less calories . Like 1200 calories for a guy 23 height 5 ft 11 and weight 75.

Antispasmodics make me drowsy . I guess I need some rest from all this stress . Maybe after the exam . This stress is the constant mixed fear of exam plus my health every single moment . Even i am wakig uo in my sleep . Hopefully it'll be over soon .


----------

